# Boot upgrade.....



## Solodaddio

In the near future I plan to give my handy down Magellan boots a second string spot! I'm ready to go the ray guard route also. Does anyone know or possibly seen anything new at the last GRB show to consider?


----------



## jtbailey

Well I have the rayguard boots with guards and I couldn't be happier as I start my 2nd year with them. You will for sure find lighter boots out there and probly some a little more comfty and they will be $$$$ Me personally love the protection and peace of mind I get from mine.


----------



## CopanoRN

I have been using the everlast ray gaurds the last few years. Added a water shoe insole and they feel like walking shoes now. Wish I had put them in from the start! They are a bit heavy but really comfortable now. Like the JT said a bit heavy but it's piece of mind your protected as well as you can. My 2cents


----------



## Joe Fish

CopanoRN said:


> I have been using the everlast ray gaurds the last few years. Added a water shoe insole and they feel like walking shoes now. Wish I had put them in from the start! They are a bit heavy but really comfortable now. Like the JT said a bit heavy but it's piece of mind your protected as well as you can. My 2cents


Where did you get those insoles at?


----------



## CopanoRN

Got em there at Academy. Just inexpensive replacement soles (Dr. Scholls). Foam type, not gel. Think they were $6-7. So far lasted 2 yrs and insoles are just like new. I rinse with fresh water every time....even when I go out the next day. Snugs up the boot for so your foot dosen't slid either. I also use wading socks. If you go that route, hope u have as much success as I did, keeps ur feet comfortable and let's u fish all day.


----------



## Chris.d514

I have the Magellan Flats Boots with the Everlast Rayguards on top and like the set-up. I can walk around while getting ready in just the boot and not have to put the ray guards on until I'm at the water's edge.


----------



## Major29

Simms Zipp it II with crackshot ray guards. Hands down the best combo I've found. I was a ray guard guy for years, but the forever last stuff doesn't last as long as it used to.




http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com/Rayguards.htm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawk78418

Frog toggs Aransas love the traction on the rocks and they are very comfortable


----------



## Garzas23

I have the foreverlast Ray-Guard reef boots with the thick hard layer all the way around the foot and the separate ray guard shield and I love it. Peace of mind is great.


----------



## rjc1982

I totally agree with all the others about the thick rubber protection on the Foreverlast boots, I wore them for years for that very reason. But like some have said, they are very heavy and I began to think about what would happen if I took one step to many and found myself eyeball deep. I wasn't confident that I could swim with those boots on so I switched to Simms. The model I bought have been discontinued and replaced with the OceanTek boots. While they are not a thick as the Foreverlast, they still have a fairly thick cover on the lower sides of the boot. Plus they are very comfortable and crazy lightweight. I'd also suggest the Crackshot StingRay Gardz. The flaps on them cover all the thinner part of the Simms boots.


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

Is there a store to find the simms or ocean tek boots? My problem has been the lack of arch support on most neoprene boots and that after about of year, they start to fall apart...


----------



## ccamp_fx

TexasGrandSlam said:


> Is there a store to find the simms or ocean tek boots? My problem has been the lack of arch support on most neoprene boots and that after about of year, they start to fall apart...


Maybe Fishing Tackle Unlimited? Try them on with waders if you plan to wear them while wading in colder months and get some neoprene Simms wading socks to wear while wet wading in the warmer months.


----------



## baybum

the coil by lacrosse boots very light boot they are a snake boot but we've been using them for wading. they have been working very well.


----------



## Fishdog

You might try cheap leather hi-top work boots - Brahma brand is what I use. Avoid the steel toe. Work great, last for years, great protection, solid sole with arch support. Best wading boots out there.


----------



## Solodaddio

Major29 said:


> Simms Zipp it II with crackshot ray guards. Hands down the best combo I've found. I was a ray guard guy for years, but the forever last stuff doesn't last as long as it used to.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00AZ7UQUM/ref=redir_mdp_mobile/176-1822870-1156113
> http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com/Rayguards.htm
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


This is the route I've been planning once funds are correct!


----------



## tcbayman

I have been using simms blackfoot boots for a couple years now and have been very happy. You can find them for about 70 or 80 bucks and are well worth the money. I dont know how they stack up against more expensive simms boots but they have been good for me and they seem to be well made.


----------



## txflatsguy

I fish a a lot (3-4 days a week) and my ray guards blew out in a season. The flats trainers last about a season as well but the simms are the way to go.


----------



## jendruschb

*Just got some frog toggs*



Blackhawk78418 said:


> Frog toggs Aransas love the traction on the rocks and they are very comfortable


Tackle Town in Rockport. Like wading with nothing at all so light and comfortable.


----------



## BillGulledge

*Ray Proof Boots*

I wade iin Rocky snakeproof waterproof goretex boots from Bass Pro. Very light - very secure.


----------



## hookset4

BillGulledge said:


> I wade iin Rocky snakeproof waterproof goretex boots from Bass Pro. Very light - very secure.


Be careful. The only times I have seen results of tests done with snake proof boots versus stingray barbs, the barbs went right through the snake proof boots with little resistance.

-hook


----------



## Solodaddio

TexasGrandSlam said:


> Is there a store to find the simms or ocean tek boots? My problem has been the lack of arch support on most neoprene boots and that after about of year, they start to fall apart...


Rosscos outdoor in Clute


----------

